# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho phim >  FS - ATM (2012) 720p HD-DVD AC3 x264-SiC

## lovegoogle

On a late night visit to an ATM, three co-workers end up in a desperate fight for their lives when they become trapped by an unknown man. 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1603257/ (Rating: 5.9/10 from 653 users)

​*Hình ảnh trong phim*​


​*Link Download*​
FS - ATM (2012) 720p HD-DVD AC3 x264-SiC
FS - ATM (2012) 720p HD-DVD AC3 x264-SiC sub
​Sau khi download xong nối hết tất cả các file, sau đó các bạn dùng winrar giải nén bình thường.
Mật khẩu để giải nén phim *hdmovie.vn* Sau khi nối phim lại để xem được phim có phần đuôi là mkv các bạn dùng chương trình VLC để xem. Tải chương trình VLC tại đây Chương trình xem phim VLC
Mọi người sau khi click link đợi 5 giây rồi click vào  để vào link download nhé.​* Bấm vào đây ủng hộ mình một lần nào* 

*FS - ATM (2012) 720p HD-DVD AC3 x264-SiC*

Dù vô tình hay hữu ý ghé ngang qua blog mình, thì mọi người để lại comment cám ơn hay đóng góp ý kiến để ủng hộ Phim Nóng ngày càng phát triển nhé mọi người.

----------

